# General > Technical Support >  Burned cd's won't play

## rs 2k

Hiya

Can anyone help me here?

Right everyone has cds and u buy a cd for a few songs u like and don't like the rest, u know like all the now music cds etc so i decided to put all my cds on computer and burn 1 cd with all my favourite songs on it  ::  great brilliant cd, it will play in the car and the wee stereo in the kitchen, but i want it full blast in the living room  ::  and the darn thing won't play, it says "no disc"  :Frown:  why is that and is there a way round it???????

Cheers

----------


## adi1

what type of disc are you using? cd-r or cd-rw?

----------


## rs 2k

hi

Its cd-r 700MB

----------


## adi1

Try playing your CD on several different players. Will it play in some, but not others? If so, it might be burned in a format that's supported by newer CD players but not by older ones. Does it play poorly, by skipping or repeating? Either you burned your disc faster than your CD-R media is certified for, or your CD player is incompatible with the brand of CD-R disc that you recorded on. The sad fact is, not all brands of CD-R media will work in all CD players.
Unfortunately, some brands of CD-R will work in some players but not others. Older players are likely to have the most trouble. There is no one single brand of media that is guaranteed to work everywhere. Why? Because the chemical dyes used to record data on CD-R discs are patented by the companies that developed them. Every company that manufactures CD-R discs had to invent its own unique dye formula. Each different dye works a little bit differently from the others, with the result that each works in some players but not others.
So not a easy fix unless you have a brand of CD-R that you know works on your HI-FI

----------


## rs 2k

Thanx for that

Yes it will play in my car and on a wee stereo system i have in the kitchen but skips and jumps on that 1, won't play on the separates we have in living room  :: 

Ok TYVM for your help

What is the difference between cd-r and cd-rw?, i know what they stand for but do they make a difference?

----------


## adi1

You should use CD-R (Compact Disc Recordable) discs for burning audio CDs. CD-RW (Compact Disc ReWritable) discs may or may not work, as rewritable (or erasable) discs use a different recording technology that most audio CD players cannot read.

----------


## EDDIE

> Hiya
> 
> Can anyone help me here?
> 
> Right everyone has cds and u buy a cd for a few songs u like and don't like the rest, u know like all the now music cds etc so i decided to put all my cds on computer and burn 1 cd with all my favourite songs on it  great brilliant cd, it will play in the car and the wee stereo in the kitchen, but i want it full blast in the living room  and the darn thing won't play, it says "no disc"  why is that and is there a way round it???????
> 
> Cheers


Thats a common problem i think its all in the type of brand of blank disc you buy all you can do with that is try a different manufacture of blank disk
There will be a code on the disc that tell the player what type of cd it is so for example if all shop bought legal cds are say code 1 as an example that will play in everyplayer now say blank discs are code 2 to 10 for example some players might support 2,3,4 and not the others and vice versa its easy way i can explain it without confusing things i think the whole idea of different types of blank discs is to make it harder for people to get full use of compatibilty in all players using copyed material so it makes it more hasstle than its worth.
cd-r is the most common type of blank cd and is more compatible that cd-rw
And if the worst comes to the worst and you cant play your blank cds through your player in the living room you could always buy an fm transmitter and play it from your laptop or other cd player directly on to the fm radio on your player in the living room.
If i was you i would experiment with different manufacture  of blank cds  with the normal cd-r cds thats your problem
You would have been far better of loading all your music onto an ipod and using a fm transmitter to transmit it to any fm radio and then all your music would be truely portable and less hasstle

----------


## rs 2k

cheers guys

I did it on maxell cd's and after what u said i went to tesco and bought tesco cd's and no luck there either  :: 

That would be the way to go Eddie with the ipod but i don't have 1  ::

----------


## dx100uk

it will be down to the colour of the relective surface of the discs

as advised its a trial and error job sadly.

you can buy true mirror silvered discs from ebay that will play on early player.

have you tried a brush cd cleaner or a can of air on the lense of the player

if you have never claened the lense, then that might well be the answer.

as time goes by the lasers in early player loose their power.

a quick look on the net for you model might well reveal how to fix it by a simple twiddle of an internal preset resistor.

dx

----------


## secretsquirrel

I suggest that you use cd-r's which have a black recording surface as I have never had any problems with them. Also if you burn your disc at a slower speed this helps in how the data is recorded and the slower you copy the better the quaility of the recorded disc.

Also are you using MP3 files? as many cd players will not recognise that format.

Hope this helps

----------


## rs 2k

Thanx dx

Will try ebay for the cd's  :: 

We had a ps2 a few years ago that wouldn't play the purple disc's, such a pain  

Hi secretsquirrel

Now u r asking, i don't have a clue, hubby will know all that stuff not me  :: 

Will look on ebay for black and mirror silver cd's 

Thanx for help, much appreciated  ::

----------


## secretsquirrel

if you want a couple of the black cd's for free to try then PM me.

----------


## dortmunder

I read somewhere that it's also problematic (sometimes) if you record more than 74 minutes onto a disc.  Winds it up too tight apparently.  I have exactly the same issue in that my Rega Planet won't look at my burned CDs.  Luckily, the DVD player (also connected to the amp) loves 'em.  Something else I do is put mp3 files on a DVD disk - about 40+ albums on one disk, amazing.

----------


## rs 2k

Hi dortmunder

I tried your theory i recorded a disc that was 56mins and didn't work  ::

----------


## dortmunder

Didn't work for me either, m'dear.  Bit annoying really - buy a proper CD and it'll play on anything no matter how old it is.  So why can't they make a recordable disk that plays on anything?  My Rega is about 13 years old and is a damn good CD player so it's galling to think it's age is to blame.  My Sony DVD/CD is new - only £50 - and plays my burnt CDs like a trouper.  But, like I said, move on to DVD disks (assuming you've a DVD player that handles mp3's as part of your hi-fi).  I'm currently replacing all my old cassette albums with mp3 versions.  Amazing quality and 40+ albums on one disk.

----------


## jazzyr1

forgive me if it has been mentioned already,but have you used cdr discs designed for audio,i used 'TDK cdr xg for audio'ones in my pioneer cd burner,because it was designed not to use usual pc type cdr's,(copyright etc)?

----------


## rs 2k

Hiya

No don't think i have, but i will maybe give them a try   :: 

Getting black cd's tomorrow so will c how that goes, fingers crossed they work  ::

----------

